# Murray w/4.5 hp Tecumseh & Electric Start Won't Engage



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

Title pretty much says it all. I can start the unit with the cord but the electric starter does not engage the motor when the button is pushed. It spins, but that's it.

I need to have the electric work as I travel a bit and my girls have weak arms...

The unit is 10 years old.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You are going to have to remove the electric starter to find out your problem.

1) Make sure all the bolts for the starter are tight.
2) Make sure all the mounting flanges are not broken.
3) Make sure the gear on the starter is not stripped.
4) Make sure the gear on the starter slides freely back and forth.

Most likely cause is old hard grease and corrosion caked up on the shaft of the starter motor and causing the gear to bind when it should be sliding back and forth on the gear. Spray some penetration oil on it and work it back and forth. When you get it free just put a bit of oil on it and you should be good.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, all of the above. I posted a link to a video explaining those over on your other post.


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

I just put it all back together. I should have snapped a few pics first. On my starter the gear is extended away from the starter and then comes back to it when powered, or at least that's what it looked like.

I'll try to post up some pics tomorrow.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

This is close to what my starter looks like.


----------



## sboricic (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's some more video clips that may come in handy.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cant say as I've ever seen one where the pinion goes inward instead of outward. Principle has to be the same though.


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

I will post a pic!


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

Update. Took it apart again. The starter gear was fine but the washer that drives the starter gear to the motor was froze. All is loose now, plenty of WD-40.

Before I reassemble what should I use to lube the shaft??

Here's the pic of my "backwards" starter.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any kind of oil should be fine. Maybe some transmission oil or motor oil or liquid wrench. Anything you have available has to be better than nothing I would think.


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

So true. I put a little synthetic motor oil on the shaft.

What do you call the washer that pushes the starter gear forward?


----------



## Jeff T (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's a couple pics of the unit ready for winter! Wrote up starting instructions for my 14 year old and had her do it all. Fired right up.

Thanks Again!!


----------

